# why do some people put tape on their car headlights?



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

ive seen some cars with tape on the headlights in a X shape. what does it do.
like this


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: why do some people put tape on their car headlights? (phatso786)*

it takes the attraction away from the car
idk


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: why do some people put tape on their car headlights? (BlackVDUB2.0)*

i see that alot too... i think it means im aggressive







or that their headlights just dont work.







i would do it too because it makes me look cool- UNTIL someone asks me and IDK why i did it.


----------



## stuartcassity (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: why do some people put tape on their car headlights? (phatso786)*

going to go with dude wants to be tough. kinda makes his car look sad/dead. not the most attractive?


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

The tape on his headlights doesn't make a difference in the unattractiveness of that heap of ****. You couldn't do anything to make that car attractive








As for why people do it...Ive honestly never seen it done before, but I can't think of one good reason why someone WOULD do it. If it has anything to do with looks, whoever started it needs to be shot


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: why do some people put tape on their car headlights? (phatso786)*

i usually see it done on mk3s. ill try asking the mk3 forum


----------



## El Ex (Jan 20, 2009)

I always see it at the track....


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (El Ex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Ex* »_I always see it at the track....

somehow,at the track,it would make sense...you don't want a broken glass headlight cover all over the track


----------



## e9coupe (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*

That's exactly what its for... the track. If you have glass headlights or foglights you cover them with tape so they don't litter the track if they get broken. Tape is also used on leading edge parts and wheel well edges to keep rock chips to a minimum.
Looks like he forgot to put tape on his mirrors!










_Modified by e9coupe at 1:23 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: why do some people put tape on their car headlights? (phatso786)*

cool. thanks for all the replies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stuartcassity (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (e9coupe)*

that makes sense..


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Red MK4_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red MK4_GLI* »_The tape on his headlights doesn't make a difference in the unattractiveness of that heap of ****. You couldn't do anything to make that car attractive








As for why people do it...Ive honestly never seen it done before, but I can't think of one good reason why someone WOULD do it. If it has anything to do with looks, whoever started it needs to be shot

i actually just recently spoke to the owner and he said he put the tape on because he knew it made mk4 driving blowhards overly hot and bothered. 
i find it hard to believe that mk4 owners would be that easy to pigeon hole, but he's always had a lot of insight. 
he also mentioned something about those lights being euro-spec OBDIII.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (LedJetta)*

No way dude, OBD3 came out in '06.5. You're such an idiot.


----------



## Hoon4life (May 24, 2017)

I have black tape on my mk2s headlights because if a rock from the road or something like that hits my light its more likely to not shatter and instead crack so I can get it home with two lights


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

does that not slightly cut your illumination of the road ahead:laugh: if one headlight broke (without the tape) you would probably still have more light than with 2 headlights with the tape


----------



## Hoon4life (May 24, 2017)

garryt said:


> does that not slightly cut your illumination of the road ahead:laugh: if one headlight broke (without the tape) you would probably still have more light than with 2 headlights with the tape


It really doesn't change it, only a x across my headlights I didn't notice a difference in illumination of the road ahead


----------

